# Immer hörst du (dir) irgendwelche Vorträge an!



## vincix

In a grammar book (Schritte Übungsgrammatik), I came across this example in a table (I'm afraid there's no clear context, except the fact that it's talking about Artikelwörter):


> Immer hörst du irgendwelche Vorträge an.


Even though I understand each word, I don't understand the actual meaning. Why would anyone say that? It must mean something slightly different from what I comprehend. "You always listen to any lessons/speeches/lectures".


----------



## Kajjo

_Immer hörst du dir irgendwelche Vorträge an.
You always listen to any lessons/speeches/lectures._

You understood correctly.


----------



## vincix

I see. That's a rather weird example to offer in a grammar book. But I guess I've seen worse...
Thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

The worst part is that "dir" was missing. "sich anhören" is a reflexive verb.


----------



## vincix

So the correct way of saying it would have been, "Immer hörst du dir irgendwelche Vorträge an"?


----------



## Kajjo

_ Immer hörst du dir irgendwelche Vorträge an! _(vorwurfsvoll)


----------



## vincix

But are there cases in which _anhören_ is not used in the reflexive form? Looking up the word on dict.cc, (http://www.dict.cc/?s=anhören), I saw this definition: hear sb = jdn. anhören. And below it, the reflexive use. On the other hand, the first defintions (that didn't include the reflexive form - which doesn't mean much anyway, they might omit it sometimes, I don't know for sure) refer only to people, not objects.


----------



## Kajjo

_sich anhören = listen to
jemanden anhören = to hear a case, to listen to arguing parties
_
 As used in the title sentence, the verb is reflexive.


----------



## vincix

Ah, I see now! Thank you for your answers. Really helpful


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Mostly used to get somebody off this habit, or in order to tell the person not to do so: "Immer hörst du dir irgendwelche Vorträge _von den Roten/Braunen/Esos/Ökos/..._ an!", mostly you would specify _which_ speeches/lectures you dislike, except in the (rare) case that listening to speeches/lectures _in and of itself_ is to be reprimanded.


----------



## vincix

But can't be it interpreted like this?


> You always listen to _certain_ lectures/speeches.


Meaning that the speaker is not telling him off, but he's just highlighting that he is in the habit of listening to some lectures/speeches.
Could this be a possible interpretation?


----------



## Kajjo

_ Immer hörst du irgendwelche Vorträge an._
_ Immer hörst du dir irgendwelche Vorträge an
_
Wegen der Nachfrage: 

Für mein Sprachgefühl ist der erste Satz falsch. Ohne reflexive Ergänzung funktioniert das einfach nicht. Möglicherweise kann man sich das irgendwie schönreden, aber ein guter deutscher Satz, den man so unterrichten und beibringen würde, ist das nicht. Deine Lehrerin liegt da falsch.


----------



## vincix

Ich verstehe. Danke schön für deine Antwort! Sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Frieder

If you look at duden.de you'll find that anhören it mostly used in the non-reflexive form.

I must admit that nowadays the reflexive form (_sich _anhören) is omnipresent in current German, but duden.de haven't changed their mind yet (and they more often than not float with the tide). 

So your example is valid but it may be obsolescent ...


----------



## vincix

Oh, I see! It was important to know that it could be grammatically correct, albeit old-fashioned. Thank you!


----------



## Kajjo

Die Beispiele auf duden.de sind doch unter (1) entweder reflexiv oder aber ganz ohne flektierte Form. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass der Duden hier die nicht-reflexive Form befürwortet.

When teaching NOWADAYS I see no room to teach obsolescent grammar.


----------



## vincix

Yes, I completely agree. I wasn't planning to use the old-fashioned form, just wanted to know if it still might be theoretically correct or if it was not so long ago.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die Beispiele auf duden.de sind doch unter (1) entweder reflexiv oder aber ganz ohne flektierte Form. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass der Duden hier die nicht-reflexive Form befürwortet.


Das stimmt schon. Du kannst aber daraus auch keine allgemeine Ablehnung des nicht-reflexiv Gebrauchs in Bedeutung (1) ableiten. Ich sehe die reflexive Verwendung durchaus auch als die naheliegendere aber eine Markierung des Satzes als "falsch" halte ich doch für stark übertrieben.

Im DWDS Kernkorpus muss man nicht lange nach einem rezenten Gegenbeispiel suchen:
_Die Urkundenbeweise, die wir mühevoll zusammengetragen hatten, hatten sie nicht zur Kenntnis genommen, und auch die Zeugen, die sie widerwillig hatten anhören müssen, hatten sie nicht beeindruckt._


----------



## Kajjo

_Zeugen anhören _hatten wir ja als zweite Bedeutung mit nicht-reflexiver Verwendung bereits zu Anfang (#8) als Ausnahme erwähnt.


----------



## berndf

Macht nichts, es gibt noch mehr:
_Daß einer wie Janka die Anklage ohne Scham und Schuldgefühle anhören konnte, war ebenso selten wie bewundernswert._

PS: Keiner der beiden Beispiele hat mehr als einer Minute Suche im Korpus bedurft. So selten kann es also nicht sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Klingt für mich im übrigen auch falsch. Aber wir sind uns einig... kann wohl vorkommen. Klingt für mich grauslich, bestenfalls veraltet.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Klingt für mich im übrigen auch falsch. Aber wir sind uns einig... kann wohl vorkommen. Klingt für mich grauslich, bestenfalls veraltet.


Prima.


----------



## DerFrosch

Ist nicht "_mit anhören_" eine weitere Ausnahme? 

_Ich kann das nicht mit anhören.
Ich kann mir das nicht mit anhören._

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die erste Alternative die üblichste ist. Irre ich mich?


----------



## berndf

DerFrosch said:


> Ist nicht "_mit anhören_" eine weitere Ausnahme?
> 
> _Ich kann das nicht mit anhören.
> Ich kann mir das nicht mit anhören._
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die erste Alternative die üblichste ist. Irre ich mich?


Ja, das ist Bedeutung 2 in dem von Frieder zitierten Dudenartikel. Der Streit ging nur um Bedeutung 1.


----------

